#  > انجمن تعمیرات تخصصی سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > بخش ویژه لپ تاپ | Laptop >  > سایر برندهای لپ تاپ >  >  مجموعه ای از ویدئوهای آموزشی تعمیر لپ تاپ | The Collection of Laptop Video Repair

## Service Manual

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*<mha47205>*,*.hadniknahad*,*111aa*,*1212ali*,*151200*,*22ta*,*2624276*,*2diamond*,*58mohsen*,*8095*,*a.ferdosi*,*a.secureti*,*aax-emadi*,*AB88*,*abay-anzali*,*abban*,*adak39*,*Adelant*,*aeoe12*,*aftab*,*agry*,*ahmad.sky*,*ahmadjanahi*,*ahmad_fou*,*ahmad_rz*,*ahwaz88*,*ajamin.ali*,*akbarof*,*ali8889*,*ALIB1*,*aliback*,*alidavoudi*,*aligiti*,*alijobemail*,*alikarimi_2292*,*alimala*,*alimosa*,*alireza47*,*alirr*,*ali_3381*,*Ali_mehdidoost*,*ali_r714*,*amen*,*amf64*,*amin3000*,*aminkh22*,*amir 2005*,*amir.1217*,*amir1368*,*amireshahi*,*amirmoradi*,*Amir_A*,*amir_ts56*,*amooamir2008*,*appadana2003*,*ar.amr*,*arashsat21*,*ardalan1*,*arman68*,*armmman1*,*arsa573*,*artimes*,*arya60*,*aryakorush55*,*aryanet*,*ashob2001*,*asmanjavan*,*asmanpc*,*assembler*,*atlas98*,*b52itt*,*bahman7610*,*bamarayaneh*,*beal*,*behnam39*,*behzad-kr*,*BESTSYSTEM*,*bigtoyhooman*,*bosaeidi*,*bpscom*,*cabootar*,*casper_jail*,*cvxcvx*,*cypress*,*dadashmm*,*dark shadow*,*darkrose*,*david6357*,*deltarayan*,*deltashop*,*digital84*,*dimooss*,*djhami*,*dllgh*,*dpa*,*Dr.DELL*,*eastboy*,*ebrahammoz*,*ehsanelc*,*ehsanrezaei*,*emad_khoda*,*emdadpc*,*esfboy*,*esmaeel*,*EXIRSTAR*,*f.d*,*fadakrs*,*farhadparviz*,*farhad_f*,*FARZADprog*,*fbc*,*fhfh*,*gader*,*gggreen*,*ghasem nejad*,*ghorbanp*,*ghrza*,*Gochago*,*goodby2096*,*gorxan*,*green1367*,*guia*,*h.r.yari*,*habib alilo*,*habibi92*,*hadi_e*,*hamed 12*,*hamed-pc*,*hamedlion4*,*hamedxx48*,*hamid4633*,*hamid_kh*,*hamsafar00*,*hassan66622*,*hesamhamedii*,*hesar*,*hhh10*,*hid3p*,*hivafx*,*ho3in(^_^)*,*hojjat81*,*hoosen.salhy*,*HOSE IN*,*Hosein-sh*,*hosein243*,*hossein mokh*,*hossein1354*,*hosseinalpha*,*hossein_daf*,*hossinpc*,*hzzza*,*h_fahandezh*,*h_gh*,*h_norouzi200*,*imanfc*,*imMohsen*,*info_karaj*,*i_m*,*jalilsa944*,*jam468*,*jamir*,*janahgostar*,*janjan*,*javad222*,*jef_omran20*,*john lewis*,*jps*,*kahal*,*kalamal*,*kamardin*,*kasra2010*,*khajavi*,*KHaled.He*,*khalil111*,*khoshbin*,*khosrow29*,*khosrowG*,*kiasat*,*kiavash_zand*,*l3al3y*,*lolohacko*,*lost4815*,*m.kamalifard*,*m.kh2000*,*m2blab*,*mach_good*,*macro*,*mahdi8492*,*mahdimobi*,*majid34*,*majidza*,*majid_tech*,*manatech*,*mani6*,*mansooripooy*,*MasihII*,*masoud_n*,*master7218*,*matrix1985*,*maysam1389*,*mehdi106*,*mehdi8320000*,*mehdio*,*mehdixp*,*mehran6047*,*mehranhafezi*,*mehrdad fam*,*mehrdadh3*,*meysamshiri*,*mgh110*,*miabad*,*Milad Tavana*,*milad_tm*,*milan200*,*mjpoor*,*mjtb_sar*,*mohager01*,*mohammad01*,*mohammad428*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsennazari*,*mojtaba002*,*Morteza.sh*,*morteza0007*,*morytaghva*,*mosaffa*,*mostafa5709*,*mr266*,*mrd90550*,*mrir65*,*mrmazmamfi*,*mr_haydari*,*mr_kopol2002*,*msdpm*,*msp3103420*,*m_reza_r*,*nader333es*,*naim.kh*,*nakhl*,*nano.1984*,*nbagheri*,*ninja506*,*NTTDOCOM20006*,*ofice*,*omid.farshid*,*omidmahdavi*,*p10000*,*pansaripour*,*parsa2000*,*parsgroup*,*partco*,*paya1*,*pc.heidari*,*pej_tap*,*peymanelec*,*ph54*,*play1*,*porshasp*,*power led*,*ppp1*,*qwe333*,*Raeed2CB*,*rector_zex*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*Reza-f*,*reza200990*,*reza250*,*rezaeoc*,*rezasaee*,*reza_hori*,*reza_kordi1*,*rezreztak*,*rezvan_mahdi*,*robotop*,*rodbast90*,*rohy*,*roohan1001*,*roolita*,*roozbeh2002*,*rooz_beh42*,*ropshop*,*roya.p*,*rsa2029*,*rstoos*,*s2k2*,*saeed6442*,*saeedasg*,*saeid485*,*saeidit*,*saeidi_csc*,*saghiemeikad*,*sajjad akbar*,*samanshahed*,*samoraei*,*sata2010*,*SEPEHR.RAZAVI*,*sepehr474*,*serael*,*seyed510*,*shaban96*,*Shabgard911*,*shadi2*,*shahin81*,*shamsa1000*,*sina-f1987*,*sinamhc*,*single*,*smahdypor*,*smail_talash*,*smhms*,*sovietiran*,*str*,*stux*,*sync*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*tahafelash*,*takapoo*,*taknet2*,*tamir2016*,*tapesh_h2o*,*taymaz_5729*,*tekno*,*tofighsob*,*tohidfilm*,*uksat*,*vahab20*,*vahid w3*,*vahid2000kn*,*vb_rahnama*,*winxp2*,*wolff*,*xiranian*,*Ya Xun*,*yaghob20*,*yahyak*,*yaqma*,*yas206m*,*yaser-n*,*yasertorfi*,*yasin1356*,*yasin_p_y*,*yasser_009*,*Yek.Doost*,*yp1248*,*zabol*,*Zander*,*zerocoool*,*~H03in~*,*افشین سالاری*,*ثد.دشلاشره*,*ثمین*,*دیتا1*,*شيوه*,*عطاالله*,*غزال4*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*فنی کاران*,*قثلشم*,*مجید مجیدی*,*محمد کارخانه*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*منصورت*,*مهدي58*,*همتا*,*هیوا*,*ورداده*,*پرهام1*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## raspina12

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hossein mokh*,*majid_tech*,*sovietiran*,*افشین سالاری*,*ورداده*

----------


## 58mohsen

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hossein mokh*,*majid_tech*,*sovietiran*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## 58mohsen

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hossein mokh*,*majid_tech*,*sovietiran*,*yaqma*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## Ya Xun

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hossein mokh*,*sovietiran*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## Service Manual

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amen*,*hossein mokh*,*neshat.*,*Shami*,*sovietiran*,*Ya Xun*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## mostafa5709

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hossein mokh*,*sovietiran*,*tofighsob*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## partco

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*sovietiran*,*tofighsob*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## jps

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*sovietiran*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## stux

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*sina-f1987*,*sovietiran*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## sovietiran

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*افشین سالاری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

